# URGENT: Please advise on housing



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi 

Newbie looking for more advice!

I need the low down on housing. Am I right in thinking that you can only pay for housing in either 1 or 2 lump sums...so 6 months at a time or 1 year in advance?

Can housing ever be paid monthly?

My girlfriend has been back in Abu Dhabi (living with her parents) for 3 weeks and I've been offered a 3 month temporary contract starting in April. Basically we wouldn't be able to afford to pay more than 2 months up front and wondered if there was a way round it........

Also, is it going to be difficult to find something within a month or so?

I hope the experienced among us can come back to me with some news...fingers crossed it's positive


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

There are more and more places available that will take more than 2 cheques. Was looking at a place in JBR a couple of days ago that was offering a 6 cheque deal, it is a tenants market at the moment so see what you can negotiate. Some Landlords will put the price up the more cheques you pay with though.


----------



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh- that's a bit more promising than I was expecting. I'll be working for a friends company for a few months until I find something permanent...so I'll be on a tourist visa to begin with; a little risky but I hear plenty of people do it and remain discreet.

Would you say that as someone with only 2-3 years commercial experience in sales/ marketing I'd be better off taking this temporary position and trying to find something from within the country rather than from here in the UK? Opinions seem to be split!!

Thanks for the advice so far...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You require a residence permit in order to rent long term and also to get utilities/ services connected. Landlords will only agree to lease out an apartment to someone on a tourist visa if you can provide a letter from your employer, stating that your residence permit is being processed! Have you thought about health insurance? If you get sick and have to pay from your own pocket, the bill will be pretty hefty.

The market in AUH is still very buoyant compared to Dubai and there is a shortage of apartments, resulting in prices being higher than in Dubai. Tenancy agreements typically last for 12 months. If you are only here for 3 months, your best option would be short term lets, such as hotel apartments, which are more expensive. Other option is to rent a room. Even if you were to rent an apartment, what happens when your contract runs out? How do you pay for the apartment, especially if you haven't managed to find a new job? Even if you pay in multiple cheques, you still have to hand over all the post dated cheques at the time of signing the Contract and your landlord is entitled to cash them on the date stated on the cheques. It's not as simple as in the UK, where you can just give notice and move out. If you fail to honour the cheques, then you are arrested and jailed! Even with a breakout clause, you may be penalised the equivalent of 2 months rent, as a bare minimum and again if you don't pay, your landlord will simply cash your cheques, landing you in hot water. Landlords in Abu Dhabi are not as hard up as their Dubai counterparts, hence you'll be lucky to even get a break-out clause!

Abu Dhabi is more traditional than Dubai. Bear in mind that cohabiting is illegal, unless you are married. Over the last few weeks, the Government in Dubai has been visiting apartments (they've been to the Marina (including my apartment) and Discovery Gardens), checking on who lives there and whether they are cohabiting. In my colleague's building, people have been slapped with 50k fines for cohabiting (lucky, they escaped jail and deportation!).

What are you planning to do after your temporary contract runs out? Abu Dhabi is in better shape than Dubai but competition is tough for all jobs and employers have their pick, hence they tend to go with the more experienced people. What happens if you can't find anything after the 3 months? Also, bear in mind that working on a tourist visa is illegal anywhere in the world and in the UAE, if you get caught, it will be a very very expensive lesson for both you and your friend.

I wouldn't come out here without a permanent job. Understandably, you want to be with your girlfriend but the risks involved with your current plans may not be worth it. There is nothing stopping you from coming here on an extended holiday. If you come out here for a temporary job, you need to make sure that you have a plan sorted for when your contract runs out. What about your salary? Will it cover all your expenses and allow you live a life better (or at the very least equal to) than what you have at home? 

I would say that you need to have a good sit down and weigh down all the pros and cons of this move and basically make your decision based on these. Only you know what you want so if this move ties in with your long term plan, then go for it.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

There are places where you can rent a room and share a 2/3 or 4 bedroom place, the tenancy is in their name and you can rent by the month. Would definately recommend that with the uncertanty of how long you are staying. 

Can put in in touch with someone who may be able offer a room.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Mathew,

Just noticed that you were talking about Abu Dhabi as opposed to Dubai and indeed Maz is right, things in Abu Dhabi are quite different with regards to rentals - indeed it is a Landlords market there (despite only being an hour down the road from Dubai). There are still affordable places on the market though - a friend just moved into a one bed in Khalifa for 90K over 3 checks to give you an idea though.

As Maz said though you will not be able to get your own long term let on a Tourist Visa anyway, so your only bet may be a flat share - dubizzle a good place to start for that. I'm not entirely sure of the rules for cohabiting if you are doing so in a male only house hold but someone will clear it up here I am sure.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do though!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

You can also stay in a residential/apartment hotel - though not cheap, this is the option that many people go for until their futures and visas are sorted.


----------



## pembrokeboy (Mar 4, 2010)

rosco said:


> There are places where you can rent a room and share a 2/3 or 4 bedroom place, the tenancy is in their name and you can rent by the month. Would definately recommend that with the uncertanty of how long you are staying.
> 
> Can put in in touch with someone who may be able offer a room.


Hi rosco i ve just put a message on the forum looking for sharing accomodation, if you could give me any contacts I would appreciate that.


----------

